# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Επίγειος & Δορυφορικός Δέκτης > [Δέκτης Δορυφορικός] Βοήθεια για επισκευή τροφοδοτικού δορυφορικού δέκτη XENA 1700

## τσακισ

Θα ηθελα βοηθεια για την επισκευη του τροφοδοτικου του δορυφορικου δεκτη,ειναι η πρωτη φορα που γραφωδεν εχω πολλες γνωσεις και αν θα με βοηθησετε θα χαρω πολυ.εχω μετρησει τους ηλεκτρολυτικους δεν φενετε καποιος προβληματικος το μονο προβλημα στο ηταν σε μια διοδος την οποια αντικατεστησα η D1.παλι ομως το τροφοδοτικο δεν βγαζει καμια ταση.απο περιεργια αφαίρεσα τον μετασχηματιστη και τον μετρήσω με πολύμετρο,τα πρωτευων κυκλωματα (2)ειναι ξεχωριστα και φαινονται οκ τα υπολοιπα μετρωντας φενοντε βραχυκυκλωμενα δεν γνωριζω αν μετρω σωστα η αν ετσι πρεπει να ειναι.μετρησεις μετα τον ανορθωτη μου δινουν τασεισ 330V το ολοκληρωμενο ειναι το KA1M0680.O οπτοζευκτης ειναι ο PC17K1 H καμενη διοδοσ ηταν η 1N4937 . Ευχαρηστω εκ των προτερων.........KA1M0680.jpgOPTOZEUKTIS PC-17K1.jpgPLAKETA.jpg

----------


## FILMAN

Χμ, σε ποιο σημείο του κυκλώματος ήταν η καμμένη δίοδος;

----------


## τσακισ

ειναι στο ποδαρακι 1 του ολοκληρωμενου το οποιο ειναι και η εξωδος του.Το προβλημα δυστυχως που διαπιστωσα σημερα ειναι οτι δεν βρησκω σαν ανταλακτικο το ΚΑ1Μ0680  :frown: (.... (http://www.ic72.com/pdf_file/k/137473.pdf)

----------


## UV.

[QUOTE=τσακισ;549991]Το προβλημα δυστυχως που διαπιστωσα σημερα ειναι οτι δεν βρησκω σαν ανταλακτικο το ΚΑ1Μ0680[QUOTE]
Ζήση που ψάχνεις να βρεις το ανταλλακτικό στο περίπτερο της γειτονιάς σου;  :hahahha: 
αν είναι βραχυκυκλωμένο το ebay το έχει με 5

----------


## UV.

..........
αξιότιμοι διαχειριστές του φόρουμ
Το προηγούμενό μου σχόλιο έχει τα κακά του χάλια το βλέπετε
πάω να το επεξεργαστώ και φτιάχνει νέο #5  :Cursing: 
προσπαθώ να το διαγράψω αλλά δεν  :Cursing: 
γίνεται; τι κάνω λάθος;

----------


## τσακισ

> ..........
> αξιότιμοι διαχειριστές του φόρουμ
> Το προηγούμενό μου σχόλιο έχει τα κακά του χάλια το βλέπετε
> πάω να το επεξεργαστώ και φτιάχνει νέο #5 
> προσπαθώ να το διαγράψω αλλά δεν 
> γίνεται; τι κάνω λάθος;


το ψαχνω σε μαγαζια με ηλεκτρονηκα στην θεσσαλονικη και στο ενα εχω γνωστο και μου ειπε πως θα προσπαθησει να το παραγγειλει θα δω και μεσο ιντερνετ αλλα μου εχουνε πει πωσ δεν αξιζει με 60ευρω περνω καινουριο και πιο καλο

----------


## τσακισ

υπαρχει τροπος να ελενξω αν ειναι καμενο?????

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Ρε φίλε, σου είπα να δώσεις τάσεις και δεν το κάνεις. 

Τι δίοδο έβαλες ;;

----------


## τσακισ

> Ρε φίλε, σου είπα να δώσεις τάσεις και δεν το κάνεις. 
> 
> Τι δίοδο έβαλες ;;


ποιες τασεισ εννοεις?? δεν καταλαβα σορυ.διοδος ειναι η 1N4937

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Απ'το άλλο site, σου είπα να γράψεις τάσεις του KA1Mχχχχ.
Ρωτάω αν έβαλες ίδια δίοδο .
και μια φωτο από κάτω.
Προσοχή επικίνδυνες τάσεις.
Στη φύσα που δείχνεις μάλλον δεν έχεις τάσεις, σωστά?;

----------


## τσακισ

> Απ'το άλλο site, σου είπα να γράψεις τάσεις του KA1Mχχχχ.
> Ρωτάω αν έβαλες ίδια δίοδο .
> και μια φωτο από κάτω.
> Προσοχή επικίνδυνες τάσεις.
> Στη φύσα που δείχνεις μάλλον δεν έχεις τάσεις, σωστά?;


δεν ξερω τις  τασεισ του ka1m..... στη φθσα δεν εχω τιποτα η μονη ταση ειναι μετα τον ανορθοτη 330 και 1,5v στο ποδαρακι 3 (εισοδο)του ολωκληρομενου

----------


## τσακισ

> Απ'το άλλο site, σου είπα να γράψεις τάσεις του KA1Mχχχχ.
> Ρωτάω αν έβαλες ίδια δίοδο .
> και μια φωτο από κάτω.
> Προσοχή επικίνδυνες τάσεις.
> Στη φύσα που δείχνεις μάλλον δεν έχεις τάσεις, σωστά?;


αν ενωοεις η φωτο απο κατοστη φυσα ολα ειναι 0 μετα την ανωρτθωση εχω 330 και 1,5v στο ποδαρακι 3 (εισοδου) του ολοκληρομενου

----------


## UV.

> υπαρχει τροπος να ελενξω αν ειναι καμενο?????


μέτρα τα πιν 1 και 2 




> μου εχουνε πει πωσ δεν αξιζει με 60ευρω περνω καινουριο και πιο καλο


αν είναι έτσι δεν τείθεται θέμα *howtofixit* πληρώνεις 50 περισσότερα και είσαι οκ

----------


## FILMAN

H δίοδος που λες ότι είχε πρόβλημα ήταν 1Ν4937, ή 1Ν4937 είναι η καινούρια που έβαλες εσύ ενώ η παλιά είχε άλλο κωδικό;

----------


## UV.

Ναι βλεπωντας την φωτο νομίζω ότι κάτι ύποπτο υπάρχει με την D1  :Think: 
δηλ στην φωτο φαίνονται δυο μηδενικά που παραπέμπουν σε 1Ν4007
Ζήση αν είναι έτσι και πας σε αλλαγή του U1 θα στο ξανακάψει γιατι η δίοδος πρέπει να είναι ultra fast

----------


## τσακισ

> μέτρα τα πιν 1 και 2 
> 
> 
> αν είναι έτσι δεν τείθεται θέμα *howtofixit* πληρώνεις 50 περισσότερα και είσαι οκ


πως να τα μετρισω και τη τιμεσ πρεπει να εχω

----------


## τσακισ

> H δίοδος που λες ότι είχε πρόβλημα ήταν 1Ν4937, ή 1Ν4937 είναι η καινούρια που έβαλες εσύ ενώ η παλιά είχε άλλο κωδικό;


η 1Ν4937 ειναι αφτυ που ειχε εγω οπωσ μου ειπε ενασ τεχνικως εβαλα την 1ν4007 λαθος μου μαλον ¨(

----------


## UV.

> πως να τα μετρισω και τη τιμεσ πρεπει να εχω


Ζήση Ζήση...
ποιές τιμές.... σου είπα εγώ να μετρήσεις τιμή;
 :Επιθετικός: 

Μέτρα μεταξύ των πιν 1 και 2 αν έχεις βραχυκύκλωμα στο U1

----------


## τσακισ

> Ζήση Ζήση...
> ποιές τιμές.... σου είπα εγώ να μετρήσεις τιμή;
> 
> 
> Μέτρα μεταξύ των πιν 1 και 2 αν έχεις βραχυκύκλωμα στο U1


οχι δεν εχω βραχυκύκλωμα :Head:  :Head:

----------


## UV.

μετράς και ορθά και ανάστροφα και έχεις άπειρο;

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Ζήση άστο καλύτερα μην έχεις κανα ατύχημα.

-Φτάσαμε 20 μηνύματα για να πεις ότι έβαλες λάθος δίοδο (απτο #8 σε έχω ρωτήσει), ίσως και με λάθος πολικότητα.

-Λες ότι έχεις 300ν στον μεγάλο πυκνωτή αλλά δεν φτάνουν στο ολ/νο και ότι έχεις μετρήσει το 1/ων του Μ/Τ και είναι ΟΚ, δηλ. κόπηκε η πίστα της πλακέτας;;

-Εκτός ρεύματος ωμομέτρησε από το + του μεγάλου πυκνωτή(αφου τον εκφορτίσεις) με όλα τα πόδια του ολ/νου και πες πόσο βρίσκεις στο κάθε ένα. Μετά το ίδιο από το -.

----------


## τσακισ

> μετράς και ορθά και ανάστροφα και έχεις άπειρο;


σωστα με ηλεκτρονικο πολυμετρο μετραω στη θεση για διοδο και διχνει .ol

----------


## τσακισ

> Ζήση άστο καλύτερα μην έχεις κανα ατύχημα.
> 
> -Φτάσαμε 20 μηνύματα για να πεις ότι έβαλες λάθος δίοδο (απτο #8 σε έχω ρωτήσει), ίσως και με λάθος πολικότητα.
> 
> -Λες ότι έχεις 300ν στον μεγάλο πυκνωτή αλλά δεν φτάνουν στο ολ/νο και ότι έχεις μετρήσει το 1/ων του Μ/Τ και είναι ΟΚ, δηλ. κόπηκε η πίστα της πλακέτας;;
> 
> -Εκτός ρεύματος ωμομέτρησε από το + του μεγάλου πυκνωτή(αφου τον εκφορτίσεις) με όλα τα πόδια του ολ/νου και πες πόσο βρίσκεις στο κάθε ένα. Μετά το ίδιο από το -.


η πολικοτιτα ειναι σωστη 
-τα 300v φτανουνε στο ποδαρακι 1 του κα1χχχχ εχω τισ τασεισ σε φοτο

----------


## UV.

χα μ' αρέσει που έβαλες φωτο την ένδειξη  :Lol:  εντάξει δεν το αμφισβητώ

τώρα έχεις δύο επιλογές για να προχωρίσεις (αν και είπες πιο πριν ότι μάλλον *δεν* θα το προσπαθήσεις θα δώσεις 60€ και θα πάρεις κάτι πολύ καλλίτερο)
όποιο σου φάινεται πιο εύκολο κάνεις
1. βάζεις την σωστή δίοδο και με την σωστή πολικότητα γιατί ο Αποστόλης θα σε σκίσει και αλλάζεις αβλεπεί το U1
2. βρίσκεις το service manual του τροφοδοτικού  :hahahha: 

ποιό είναι πιο εύκολο; ΚΑΝΕΝΑ;

----------


## τσακισ

> χα μ' αρέσει που έβαλες φωτο την ένδειξη  εντάξει δεν το αμφισβητώ
> 
> τώρα έχεις δύο επιλογές για να προχωρίσεις (αν και είπες πιο πριν ότι μάλλον *δεν* θα το προσπαθήσεις θα δώσεις 60€ και θα πάρεις κάτι πολύ καλλίτερο)
> όποιο σου φάινεται πιο εύκολο κάνεις
> 1. βάζεις την σωστή δίοδο και με την σωστή πολικότητα γιατί ο Αποστόλης θα σε σκίσει και αλλάζεις αβλεπεί το U1
> 2. βρίσκεις το service manual του τροφοδοτικού 
> 
> ποιό είναι πιο εύκολο; ΚΑΝΕΝΑ;


διοδο εβαλα τι σωστη οι μετρησεις το ιδιο ειναι  :Sad:  (1n3937) με σωστη πολικοτητα
την εικονα την εβαλα μηπος κανω εγω λαθως  :Rolleyes: 
η παλια διοδοσ ειναι βαραχυκυκλωμενη
να με συγχορεσετε αλλα δεν γνωριζω και πολλα  :Wink:

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Δεν είχα δει τις επεξεργασίες που έκανες στα προηγούμενα μηνύματα, αρχικά είχες πει ότι μονο στο 3 είχες περίπου 2ν.
βλέπω στο 1: 330ν,  3:31ν στα 4 και 5 δεν βλέπω τίποτα(.

Αν βγάλεις και μια φωτο από πανω αλλά καθαρή κάτι θα γίνει

----------


## τσακισ

> Δεν είχα δει τις επεξεργασίες που έκανες στα προηγούμενα μηνύματα, αρχικά είχες πει ότι μονο στο 3 είχες περίπου 2ν.
> βλέπω στο 1: 330ν,  3:31ν στα 4 και 5 δεν βλέπω τίποτα(.
> 
> Αν βγάλεις και μια φωτο από πανω αλλά καθαρή κάτι θα γίνει


ωσ ππος το - στο 5 εχω 5,3 εναλασομενο ,στο 3 5,6 εναλασομενοστο, 2 0.15 εναλασομενο, στο 1 330 συνεχες

----------


## Αποστόλης1

μέτρα τις διόδους του 2/οντος για βραχυκύκλωμα και άλλαξε οπτοζεύκτη, 
γενικά βραχ/μα στο 2/ων και ξεκούμπωσε την φίσα και δες σκέτο το τρ/κό μήπως βγάζει κάποια τάση.


μέτρα εναλ/νο και στα 2/οντα με γη του 2/οντος
άλλαξε και τους 2 μικρούς ηλεκτρ /κους στο πρωτεύων.

----------


## τσακισ

> μέτρα τις διόδους του 2/οντος για βραχυκύκλωμα και άλλαξε οπτοζεύκτη, 
> γενικά βραχ/μα στο 2/ων και ξεκούμπωσε την φίσα και δες σκέτο το τρ/κό μήπως βγάζει κάποια τάση.


το εχω εκτοσ και μετραω δεν κσερω αν κανω λαθοσ ,τον οπτοζευκτη τον μετρισα σαν διοδο και εδειχνε οκ

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Στην κάθοδο(+) της 1Νχχχ έχει έναν πυκνωτή δες αν έχει διαρροή.

μέτρα εναλ/νο και στα 2/οντα με γη του 2/οντος
άλλαξε και τους 2 μικρούς ηλεκτρ /κους στο πρωτεύων.

το  4 πόδι λείπει;;;;ς

----------


## τσακισ

> Στην κάθοδο(+) της 1Νχχχ έχει έναν πυκνωτή δες αν έχει διαρροή.
> 
> μέτρα εναλ/νο και στα 2/οντα με γη του 2/οντος
> άλλαξε και τους 2 μικρούς ηλεκτρ /κους στο πρωτεύων.
> 
> το  4 πόδι λείπει;;;;ς


ολουσ τους ελενξα με καπασιομετρο εκτοσ απο καπιουσ κεραμικουσ
το 4 ειναι 0

----------

